

Days of the year when Americans are most drunk, visualized - percept
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/12/20/the-days-of-the-year-when-americans-are-most-drunk-visualized/

======
jamesaguilar
People drinking more in the winter should surprise no one. Bad weather
displaces other pastimes, and people simultaneously feel more depressed
because of the lack of sunlight.

~~~
philwelch
And a few drinks will keep you warm, or give you the illusion thereof.

------
martingordon
The main chart in this article is horribly designed.

Quick: try to find July 4th on the chart. The extra whitespace between each
month invites you to scan down the left for July and then go over to the
fourth cell, which is incorrect.

The chart starts on Sunday, Nov 3, and since each month is given either 4 or 5
full weeks on the chart, the only easy way to find a particular date on the
chart is to start counting day-by-day from Nov 3.

~~~
civilian
It's week-based. Which make sense, since saturday and sunday have such a
strong correlation with drinking. Seems fine to me.

~~~
martingordon
Most wall calendars are also week based and they make it much easier to find a
particular date (even if they didn't number every cell).

They could have left blank cells at the beginning/end of each month or add an
indicator between cells to signify the month boundary.

------
jlcx
I found the color palette used in the visualization to be unnecessarily
confusing. Dark to light blue, then light to dark earth tones, with the key
roughly even with the bottom of the column.

